

Why Today’s Social Networks Can Fail as They Grow Larger - johnny99
http://www.wired.com/2014/03/reverse-network-effects-todays-social-networks-can-fail-grow-larger/

======
colept
I enjoyed this article's technical depth on the communicative aspects of
social networks. In school I was taught about an effect of democracy, where in
the larger a community grows, the content becomes the lowest common
denominator and diluted to fit the masses. Niche content absconds to areas
that are less visible and become filtered out. One of the reasons a community
like reddit continues to thrive is that the niche content is separated into
filtered areas of distinct denominators. Moreover, it's also why big
subreddits tend to fail and break off into smaller pieces.

------
galaxysurf
Compuserve/the
well->Prodigy->theGlobe->geocities->friendster->myspace->facebook->[fill in
the blank]->

